

SpaceX successfully landed a rocket in the ocean - azov
http://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-abandons-rocket-landing-test-2015-2

======
bronz
I would really like to know if it is likely that any video footage was
captured of the soft landing. From afar or from cameras on the first stage
itself.

Edit: Elon Musk tweeted a still image from what looks like video footage from
aboard the first stage.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/565716774260576262](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/565716774260576262)

